# Need help matching wood on ceilings to floor.



## movado (Mar 14, 2008)

How about an earth toned light green?

Interior Painting DIY articles and tips
Colors


----------



## chickenlady (Mar 15, 2008)

Personaly I think the light or dark floors would look good. If you go with a lighter floor maybe you could put up some lighter wood accents like a light shelf or a series of shelves and also you could use a combo of light and dark furniture. I think the dark may be to much to have the floor and ceiling match unless you use a big area rug.. Just my ideas..:wink:


----------



## chickenlady (Mar 15, 2008)

Another idea if you don't like the lighter shelves idea. Maybe you could have a lighter floor with the dark inlay trim edge. That would be nice I think. I wouldn't change the trim. You may want to have a different paint or wall paper once you lighten the floor.


----------



## chickenlady (Mar 15, 2008)

If you are looking for a cottage look or a country look you could use a beadboard wainscoting with a chair rail and maybe do some wood mixing. I think this is a great looking room and bead board wainscoting and a chair rail would be really nice. And i do agree and would choose a light pale green as suggested either paint or maybe your bead board wainscoting.. Depending on your furniture colors..


----------

